# Good Life program



## liwarren (Nov 4, 2012)

Will be meeting with rep soon on this new program. What is it and is it worthwhile?


----------



## Rent_Share (Nov 4, 2012)

Did you hear them correctly

are you sure they didn't say Good Lie Program

Seriously looks like a dicounted cruise for VIPs


http://dir.groups.yahoo.com/group/Wyndham_Fairfield_Timeshare_Owners/message/3788


----------



## lcml11 (Nov 4, 2012)

liwarren said:


> Will be meeting with rep soon on this new program. What is it and is it worthwhile?



The Good Life marketing program is a developer sales program for selling timeshares bought from them.  The sales presentations are very interesting to listen to.  They are not always 100 percent accurate, but interesting.  It has been reported that some if not most are high pressure attempts to sell the contracts.  Usally, but not always, a gift is given for attending one.  People used to post on what was said at them, but this does not appear to be happening much anymore.  What one location says is typically not the same thing as another location.  It is not a particularly new program.


----------



## ronparise (Nov 4, 2012)

liwarren said:


> Will be meeting with rep soon on this new program. What is it and is it worthwhile?



The good life is VIP

So just buy enough points from that salesman and you too can enjoy the "good life"

The new VIP levels are 
400,000 for Silver
700,000  for  Gold
1,000,000 for Platinum


I recommend you say "no thanks",  life is not so bad without VIP


----------



## liwarren (Nov 4, 2012)

ronparise said:


> The good life is VIP
> 
> So just buy enough points from that salesman and you too can enjoy the "good life"
> 
> ...



I'm already platinum. Just not sure what its about.


----------



## lcml11 (Nov 4, 2012)

"Family Transfers: If you are Grandfathered at a VIP level and wish to transfer one of your ownership interests to an “Immediate Relative”, the eligible ownership interests that were purchased prior to November 1, 2012 will be considered eligible towards the applicable VIP Point Levels prior to November 1, 2012. The Immediate Relative that you are transferring your ownership interest to will need a minimum of 300,000 points to receive Grandfathered VIP status."

https://www.wyndhamvacationresorts.com/ffr/member/help/learningCenter/details.do?id=LIB-0003017

Just reviewed the grandfathering rules for VIP.  Apparently only transfers to family members can be grandfathered.  No mention of grandfather via will etc.  Worth considering before a new purchase is made.


----------



## ronparise (Nov 4, 2012)

liwarren said:


> I'm already platinum. Just not sure what its about.



Then they will Im sure tell you about all the wonderful new benefits

*VIPeek*

Certain VIP owners are selected at random and given the opportunity to comment in advance on new program features being considered

*VIP Merchandise Collection*
you too can buy a baseball cap like this one...yours of course will have Platinum on it 






*Quarterly CEO Updates...*

your own personal form letter in an email from the Wyndham Boss


There are other benefits for Platinum members, like you can pay to go on a cruise with other Platinum owners


Damn....I wish I was Platinum...but not for these new benefits, the guest certs and unlimited transactions and the 50% discount are quite enough


----------



## Cheryl20772 (Nov 4, 2012)

liwarren said:


> I'm already platinum. Just not sure what its about.


Then you are already living the "good life".  All you need to do is buy a few souvenir items to show the rest of the world how much money you spent.  For example, Ron's baseball cap would tell the world you spent in the neighborhood of $50K for your Wyndham points.  The persons in the unit next door to yours may have spend only closing costs for theirs and they would not qualify to wear that cap.

Wyndham sales will want to sell you more; so your life can get gooder


----------



## liwarren (Nov 5, 2012)

So am I understanding the only benefit is for transfers of ownership to family?


----------



## Rob&Carol Q (Nov 5, 2012)

But Seriously...that is one sharp looking hat!:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## ronparise (Nov 5, 2012)

liwarren said:


> So am I understanding the only benefit is for transfers of ownership to family?



The benefits of Platinum are significant and the ability to transfer a Platinum account to family is one of them, but that's not a new benefit. 

The question always comes down to money..Are the benefits worth the money it costs to become a Platinum VIP?  or put another way, Can you duplicate those benefits for less money?


----------



## liwarren (Nov 5, 2012)

I guess I just am not getting this program.  If I'm already platinum what benefit to attend this meeting?


----------



## WeLovetoTravel (Nov 5, 2012)

liwarren said:


> I guess I just am not getting this program.  If I'm already platinum what benefit to attend this meeting?


The only benefit to your meeting is that the sales shark is thinking that you might be crazy enough to buy more developer points. You could always buy another package and put all your points in ACCESS, then you will have ARP at many resorts instead of 1. :rofl:


----------



## massvacationer (Nov 5, 2012)

WeLovetoTravel said:


> The only benefit to your meeting is that the sales shark is thinking that you might be crazy enough to buy more developer points. You could always buy another package and put all your points in ACCESS, then you will have ARP at many resorts instead of 1. :rofl:



Or perhaps you might be willing to buy into the Presidential Reserve Program.


----------



## Cheryl20772 (Nov 5, 2012)

They see no limit to the number of retail points they can sell to you.  Therefore you (who have already demonstrated your willingness to buy) are a prime target.  The common benefits to you for attending a meeting would be to receive a free lunch or a red plastic sippy cup that says Wyndham on the side of it.


----------



## pacodemountainside (Nov 5, 2012)

Sales always has a reason you need to talk with them,  special got lost in mail, account is screwed up,  "new" benefits,   sales managers birthday and  big discounts, etc.  Wyndham makes 4 times profit  upgrading current owners vs  warm bodies off the street, so you are prime prospect.

Ron laid out the great  no cash value  new  benefits now get.

Since Platinum all resale points  get   discounts.

CWA is  great in theory but in practice of dubious  value. I do not recall seeing any posts where  some one has used for  red hot event or holiday.  ROFR is a joke.

For attending sales pitch I am sure they will give you a "kool"  baseball cap.

About the only benefit is  you hopefully will get at least $100 in tickets, debit cards, meals, etc. and get free in  hour and 1/2!


----------



## csxjohn (Nov 5, 2012)

ronparise said:


> ...your own personal form letter in an email from the Wyndham Boss...



:hysterical::rofl::hysterical::rofl:


----------



## Cely218 (Nov 5, 2012)

*Good Life*

A co-worker just returned from a trip and told me they purchased Wyndham points from Wyndham.  They told me they are super happy and received a super deal.  I asked what resort, they said they were not sure, but it did not matter since they could go wherever with the points.  They would not tell me what they paid, but said they had NO maintenance fees ever.  I was like Wow!  are you sure No maintenance fees ever?  Sounds way too good to be true.  I suppose that would be the good life no maintenance fees!:whoopie:

I sure would like to know more about the purchase, but they did not seem to want to share.


----------



## Cheryl20772 (Nov 5, 2012)

Cely218 said:


> They would not tell me what they paid, but said they had NO maintenance fees ever.  I was like Wow!  are you sure No maintenance fees ever?  Sounds way too good to be true.  I suppose that would be the good life no maintenance fees!:whoopie:
> 
> I sure would like to know more about the purchase, but they did not seem to want to share.



I'll bet this will be one of those persons who later comes back crying about all the lies they were told to induce them to purchase.  This is really sad.  I would be tempted to make them sit down and talk about this (if they are a friend and if you care about them and if they are still possibly in recission period).  Not much can be done if it's too late to cancel now.



pacodemountainside said:


> Since Platinum all resale points  get   discounts.



This is a huge fact to keep in mind.  Once someone becomes Platinum, there is no purpose imaginable for which to buy more retail points.  Every resale point put into the account would share the Platinum privileges.


----------



## liwarren (Nov 6, 2012)

Cheryl20772 said:


> Then you are already living the "good life".  All you need to do is buy a few souvenir items to show the rest of the world how much money you spent.  For example, Ron's baseball cap would tell the world you spent in the neighborhood of $50K for your Wyndham points.  The persons in the unit next door to yours may have spend only closing costs for theirs and they would not qualify to wear that cap.
> 
> Wyndham sales will want to sell you more; so your life can get gooder



Thanks for the not helpful remarks. For a minute I thought I must have been on trip advisory not tug.  I'm not a bit unhappy to be platinum but I don't tell the world about it.


----------



## pacodemountainside (Nov 6, 2012)

Cely218 said:


> A co-worker just returned from a trip and told me they purchased Wyndham points from Wyndham.  They told me they are super happy and received a super deal.  I asked what resort, they said they were not sure, but it did not matter since they could go wherever with the points.  They would not tell me what they paid, but said they had NO maintenance fees ever.  I was like Wow!  are you sure No maintenance fees ever?  Sounds way too good to be true.  I suppose that would be the good life no maintenance fees!:whoopie:
> 
> I sure would like to know more about the purchase, but they did not seem to want to share.



You gave it your best shot, so  don't be to harsh when they  "see de light".

Sounds like they bought    500K points on  Halloween   and saved  the $35K  additional it would have cost them on November 1, 2012. Typically scam is with  35%  discount will  have an extra 175K points to pay MF with.  At $210 per 100K this is  $367 towards  500K points at say $5.00 or $2,500.  Or, have EH rent out for a couple thousand best case. After EH take it 40%+ leaves $1,200- to apply to MF.

Or slicing it another way,  say  they paid $80K  for VIP  honors.  Divide this $80K by 20 years   they have  prepaid $4K a year for vacations whether they take or not! There is no inflation protection.


----------

